# After a CLEAN R33 GTR



## Hamid_90 (Jan 31, 2021)

Hi everyone,

posted a comment little while back regarding I’m after a R33 GTR I’m a private buyer I have the funds to purchase but after a clean R33 GTR. I’m ready to come and view anywhere in UK for the right car.
Been searching for past 6 months but nothing. After a black one or midnight purple. Thanks


----------



## Lordderak (Oct 9, 2016)

Hamid_90 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> posted a comment little while back regarding I’m after a R33 GTR I’m a private buyer I have the funds to purchase but after a clean R33 GTR. I’m ready to come and view anywhere in UK for the right car.
> Been searching for past 6 months but nothing. After a black one or midnight purple. Thanks


I have an exceptionally clean one, but it is white and in Ireland,


----------



## Hamid_90 (Jan 31, 2021)

I wouldn’t mind white got any pics and details of car? History when was it imported? Any rust? Paperwork? How much does it cost to get it over from Ireland into england? Thanks


----------



## Lordderak (Oct 9, 2016)

Hamid_90 said:


> I wouldn’t mind white got any pics and details of car? History when was it imported? Any rust? Paperwork? How much does it cost to get it over from Ireland into england? Thanks


sent you a DM


----------



## I.am.Sully (Oct 13, 2015)

What exactly are you looking for? Std GTR, V Spec, N1, LM etc..... I've been looking for a R33 also so happy to help if you let me know more details of your preferred model - budget etc, etc...


----------



## I.am.Sully (Oct 13, 2015)

If you have the right budget - Nice R33 LM Limited for sale - 42000 miles - OzZ-San @ HJA has the details - better be quick - this will sell tonight.


----------



## Vinyard (Jan 8, 2021)

JM Imports have a mega spec 33 £75k


----------



## Hamid_90 (Jan 31, 2021)

I.am.Sully said:


> What exactly are you looking for? Std GTR, V Spec, N1, LM etc..... I've been looking for a R33 also so happy to help if you let me know more details of your preferred model - budget etc, etc...


Hi,
I’m after a black or Midnight purple R33 GTR series 3 V spec. I got a budget of 60k for the right one. Prefer stock one or slightly modified as in exhaust suspension air filters.

Been on the hunt for few months now, seen a few online but none in the colours I want. I know they are holding strong money and i think I have a decent budget for a good nice one.
Thanks


----------



## Hamid_90 (Jan 31, 2021)

Vinyard said:


> JM Imports have a mega spec 33 £75k


Do you have a link for it mate?


----------



## Vinyard (Jan 8, 2021)

__ https://www.facebook.com/113721402065759/posts/3777167582387771


----------



## Hamid_90 (Jan 31, 2021)

Vinyard said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/113721402065759/posts/3777167582387771


Seen that one slightly out of my budget that I offered £60,000 got rejected. Was little disappointed 🤣


----------

